# If this makes it into CS5



## edgley (Mar 24, 2010)

Some people might have to start looking for new jobs...
http://gizmodo.com/55'1167/photoshops-upcoming-content+aware-fill-feature-looks-like-magic
Still cannot believe it. Magic starts just before the 3 min mark.


----------



## chris02 (Mar 24, 2010)

Will we get this in LR 3 or will just be in PS


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2010)

[quote author=chris'2 link=topic=9421.msg63462#msg63462 date=1269456953]
Will we get this in LR 3 or will just be in PS
[/quote]

I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, someone is going to have to pay the bills for these tools. :icon_lol: 
Who is the creator here the guy who clicks the shutter or the guy who clicks the mouse. We may have to re-define what is a photograph?


----------



## edgley (Feb 16, 2012)

And two years later, here is what it is becoming....

http://gizmodo.com/5885285/photoshop-cs6-can-magically-move-around-any-object-in-your-photos


----------



## Happy Haggis (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow that's impressive! I'd better start saving.


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think it's _that_ impressive, if you read the comments section below the post on that page,
the third comment by 'Blackmarquetbaby @Rob Higareda ' makes sense.

Whereas it might be useful for some simple snapshots, for any more complex photos it would not be useful.


Just my 2 cents worth on the matter.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Feb 17, 2012)

I did read the comments and agree that it won't work in every case, but I wonder if we expect too much sometimes. I was impressed with content aware fill when it first appeared and this seems to improve on it still further. There will never be a universal panacea for all, but this is a boon for me, at least. Then again, perhaps I'm just a 'glass half full' kind of guy and concentrate on what can be done rather than what can't.


----------

